
The 446 People, Places and Things Donald Trump Has Insulted on Twitter: - Eurongreyjoy
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/28/upshot/donald-trump-twitter-insults.html
======
kirRoyale
'member when NYTimes wrote news articles?

